# Skinny boys and muscle men



## Andrew_Culture (21 Nov 2012)

Has anyone else seem this on BBC3?

I've just stumbled across it, the guys who are skinny and trying to bulk up their muscles have to consume 9000 calories a day!


----------



## Licramite (21 Nov 2012)

well if they don't want to look like your average Brit they had better work their cotton socks off.


----------



## mickle (21 Nov 2012)

Terrible.


----------



## Darren Jeffrey (21 Nov 2012)

I used to bodybuild. Got to a very respectable size. Was consuming 6000 calories per day and in that 18 eggs a day. Girlfriend wasn't impressed with the smell coming off me most nights in bed lol


----------



## vickster (22 Nov 2012)

Why?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Nov 2012)

vickster said:


> Why?


 
I imagine because he was sat next to her stuffing is pie hole with eggs


----------



## vickster (22 Nov 2012)

No, why bodybuild like that, rather than why f**t


----------



## SquareDaff (22 Nov 2012)

vickster said:


> No, why bodybuild like that, rather than why f**t


I'm with you on this Vicky. I'm quite well built and have never consumed anywhere near that amount of calories on a daily basis. My intake is around 2.5k.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (22 Nov 2012)

vickster said:


> No, why bodybuild like that, rather than why f**t


 
I have no idea! For the brief time I was going to the gym and doing weights my upper body got massive really quickly, so I stopped. I also broke a bone in my wrist on one of the weights machines...


----------



## black'n'yellow (22 Nov 2012)

'skinny boys and muscle men' sounds like some kind of 'special interest' DVD. I think I'll give it a miss....


----------



## Rob3rt (22 Nov 2012)

vickster said:


> No, why bodybuild like that, rather than why f**t


 
Why race bikes? Indeed why even ride them.


----------



## vickster (22 Nov 2012)

To get fit, from a-b, to get fresh air, save money on petrol, better for the environment, reduce road congestion 

I find excessively muscled men very unattractive myself but each to their own . In the gym it tended to be short blokes with silly shoulders and arm, and short weedy legs! Must think it looks cool I spose


----------



## Beebo (22 Nov 2012)

to put 9,000 calories into context, Steve Redgrave consumed 6,000 per day and Bradley Wiggins consumes between 4,000 and 9,000 on the TdF depending on the route, but these guys were not looking to gain weight.

Body building must be one of the most pointless sports around. It revolves around aesthetics, it's basically a beauty contest with muscles.


----------



## Scruffmonster (22 Nov 2012)

Beebo said:


> to put 9,000 calories into context, Steve Redgrave consumed 6,000 per day and Bradley Wiggins consumes between 4,000 and 9,000 on the TdF depending on the route, but these guys were not looking to gain weight.
> 
> Body building must be one of the most pointless sports around. It revolves around aesthetics, it's basically a beauty contest with muscles.


 
I'd go further. It's often a 'beauty' contest that's only really considered beautiful by participants. I don't know of anyone that considers body builders to be masculine or attractive. (I don't feel I need to put out any thoughts on the females...)


----------



## fimm (22 Nov 2012)

There are actually men who are quite turned on by female body builders.


----------



## Darren Jeffrey (22 Nov 2012)

Beebo said:


> to put 9,000 calories into context, Steve Redgrave consumed 6,000 per day and Bradley Wiggins consumes between 4,000 and 9,000 on the TdF depending on the route, but these guys were not looking to gain weight.
> 
> Body building must be one of the most pointless sports around. It revolves around aesthetics, it's basically a beauty contest with muscles.



Some don't see it as a sport and do it just for pleasure. Bit like cycling as it goes


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (22 Nov 2012)

I start weight training while I had the leg injuries. I found out later it's quite a common thing for people in that situation to do.
I never really wanted to take it very far. Now I'll do it for fun sometimes if I can't get out on the bike.


----------



## subaqua (23 Nov 2012)

vickster said:


> To get fit, from a-b, to get fresh air, save money on petrol, better for the environment, reduce road congestion
> 
> I find excessively muscled men very unattractive myself but each to their own . In the gym it tended to be short blokes with silly shoulders and arm, and short weedy legs! *and a tiny willy . *Must think it looks cool I spose


 FTFY
toned muscles i can understand, but not mahoosive muscles that mean you look stupid. oh and some of the stupidity that goes with it like dehydrating yourself before competitions to increase definition.

a friend from school was junior bodybuilder and some of the things he told us he had to do to try and win was awful. verging on child abuse really


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2012)

I was into body building but avoided that Kind of volume of red meat. I'd get through protein shakes like an MP through an expense account. Off season I'd be about 260lbs, competition weight about 245.

I got I to powerlifting through a friend and don't body build as such any more so I'm back to something approximating a regular diet.

Those skinny boys were funny. Could they not figure out fir themselves that crap diet, fags and no exercise were the problem? Did the Beeb really need to pay a personal trainer to tell them that?

That Asian bodybuilder was just a fat lardo in my eyes, and a possible roid user looking at his shape.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2012)

Drago said:


> I was into body building but avoided that Kind of volume of red meat. I'd get through protein shakes like an MP through an expense account. Off season I'd be about 260lbs, competition weight about 245.
> 
> I got I to powerlifting through a friend and don't body build as such any more so I'm back to something approximating a regular diet.
> 
> ...


 
The other bodybuilder who trimmed right down looked really great slimmer, I almost had strange new feelings


----------



## Drago (23 Nov 2012)

Yeah, he's got the psyche for it. 100% commited with very little apprehension or distraction allowed, whereas fatty was just moaning and bleating. Just man up and do it you steroid abusing shortarse.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2012)

Drago said:


> Yeah, he's got the psyche for it. 100% commited with very little apprehension or distraction allowed, whereas fatty was just moaning and bleating. Just man up and do it you steroid abusing shortarse.


 
Ha, excellent!


----------



## Andrew_P (23 Nov 2012)

fimm said:


> There are actually men who are quite turned on by female body builders.


 that normally has nothing to do with the muscles but more to do with the amount of male hormones they have consumed ot get the muscles...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Nov 2012)

fimm said:


> There are actually men who are quite turned on by female body builders.


 
Apparently according to an episode I saw of the educational documentary series 'Eurotrash' a few years back there are photos of naked ladies on the Internet now. Who knew?!!?


----------



## poynedexter (23 Nov 2012)

i thought it was a good programme really. it showed how much we can effect our lives with body image and the nonsense of it. it makes me wonder how many cyclists spend too much time on the bike to the point of obsession.


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Nov 2012)

poynedexter said:


> i thought it was a good programme really. it showed how much we can effect our lives with body image and the nonsense of it. *it makes me wonder how many cyclists spend too much time on the bike to the point of obsession.*


 
Who determines how much is too much?


----------



## black'n'yellow (23 Nov 2012)

poynedexter said:


> to the point of obsession.


 
obsession - a word used by the ignorant to describe the dedicated..


----------



## poynedexter (24 Nov 2012)

there is nothing wrong with dedication. but like the 4 guys in the tv show let their view of body image/ training programme have unhealthy affect on their life with family and friends. in reality are there many cyclists out there putting the training ride first and family 2nd? if they were honest?


----------



## black'n'yellow (24 Nov 2012)

poynedexter said:


> in reality are there many cyclists out there putting the training ride first and family 2nd? if they were honest?


 
how have you established this 'fact'..?

edit - misread the reply.


----------



## vickster (24 Nov 2012)

It reads like a question not a statement?


----------



## black'n'yellow (24 Nov 2012)

vickster said:


> It reads like a question not a statement?


 
so it does - I read it wrong...


----------



## Peteaud (24 Nov 2012)

Scruffmonster said:


> I'd go further. It's often a 'beauty' contest that's only really considered beautiful by participants. I don't know of anyone that considers body builders to be masculine or attractive. (I don't feel I need to put out any thoughts on the females...)


 
Cycling with men shaving legs, designer sun glasses and look at me lycra!

You can say the same thing about many sports / hobbies.


Although Jodie marsh does look like a curly whirly.


----------



## redcard (24 Nov 2012)

Peteaud said:


> Cycling with men shaving legs, designer sun glasses and look at me lycra!
> 
> You can say the same thing about many sports / hobbies.
> 
> ...



You can say anything you want, doesn't mean it actually has any validity though.


----------



## Peteaud (24 Nov 2012)

redcard said:


> You can say anything you want, doesn't mean it actually has any validity though.


Golfers have smaller balls than footballers, i think thats valid


----------



## jdtate101 (28 Nov 2012)

Knew a guy once who was a real meat head, just loved his body building and claimed he was fitter and stronger than all his mates. Then I challenged him to a 6 mile run. Soon wiped that smug smile off his face, he was blowing out his arse within under a mile and gave up at about 1.5miles. We all took the piss after that whenever he mentioned how fit he was.

Just because you're big and muscled doesn't mean you are fit or strong in many ways.


----------



## Garz (30 Nov 2012)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Has anyone else seem this on BBC3?


 
No. Is it worth the watch or pointing out the obvious just to spark debate?


----------



## reacher (1 Dec 2012)

Beebo said:


> to put 9,000 calories into context, Steve Redgrave consumed 6,000 per day and Bradley Wiggins consumes between 4,000 and 9,000 on the TdF depending on the route, but these guys were not looking to gain weight.
> 
> Body building must be one of the most pointless sports around. It revolves around aesthetics, it's basically a beauty contest with muscles.


 
how can you say that its pointless ?
, the top bodybuilders will have spent just as much time and effort training as any other person at the top of any other sport , thats the most ridiculous statement i have ever heard ,
just because you consider that you see it as something you dont want to do that makes it pointless does it ?
as for fitness , yes the meat head cant run , can you lift his weights ?
no you cant ,
body builders are fit for what they do , if you attempted to do a work out like a top bodybuilder you would'nt last 5 minutes the same with all sports to a large degree , you train and get good at that event some cross over some dont ,
i expect the bodybuilder looks at a normal pencil necked feeble average pot bellied guy on the street and thinks jeez , how can you stand to look like that its pathetic ,
for him thats what matters , the development of a physique no differant than a cyclist who wants to climb a mountain its what they have chosen to train for , dont condem something you have no knowledge of .


----------



## Milo (1 Dec 2012)

When I was 16 to about 19 I worked as a laborer and was often getting up to around 5000 calories a day. I never got any heavier than 9 and a half stone and I'm only about five foot ten. Despite often quite hard work i never really got all that muscly to be honest. Yet I could still lift planks and boards rubble etc all day long though obviously only to a certain point. Leading me to think frankly that you really don't need to be built like he-man to for everyday lifting needs.


----------



## Garz (1 Dec 2012)

9 half stone is really light, probably compact solid sinew. Horses for courses this, also some want to just look good not necessarily be strong - check out Charles atlas!

Comparing muscle men to cyclists is ridiculous - almost polar opposites. These threads piss me off as you always get people taking it too serious or off topic, especially as people tend to lack the basics between these disciplines. Lock it and move on - like the weather


----------



## Andrew_Culture (4 Dec 2012)

Garz said:


> No. Is it worth the watch or pointing out the obvious just to spark debate?


 
I genuinely found it interesting, I wasn't trolling. What I took from it is that some people can manipulate their appearance quite easily (and that's not to say without hard work) whereas for some others making changes to their physical appearance seems to be quite challenging.


----------



## Drago (4 Dec 2012)

It's all down to commitment chum. The big lad had the stones for it and went for it 100%, and he got stunning results.

The juicer whittled and moaned a bit, but eventually got down to it and saw noticeable, if not staggering results.

The skinny lads weren't that driven, and the one that's married to the glamour model especially did bugger all, and unsurprisingly saw the least change.

Those that gave it the most got the most back.


----------

